# Sillosocks Flyer/Jack Kite



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Sillosocks Flyer/ Jack Kites*​
Sillo Flyer2787.10%Jack Kites412.90%


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wondering what you guys think are better?


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

jackkite waved on a long pole is far better than a flyer.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

the sillo flyers are way less hassle and we will have at least 3 in the spread for this spring


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

really i like both. this season we put 2 jackites out on a fairly windy day and had 2 ross come flippin into the decoys. but the sillo flyers look good and are way less of a hassel.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If anyone has ran jack kites with a vortex please pm me and let me know how it worked. I don't know if I want to spend the money just to test in the garage. :lost:


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

the only thing i dont like about the silosock flier is it looks like it is taking off when real windy. and keeping it on a pole with alot of wind is a pain. i actually use northwind fliers and have had great luck with them. ive actually had geese allmost land on them.


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

I use about seven sillosock fliers in the "hole" and have eight Northwind fliers above the main decoy spread acting as birds moving from one fedding hole to another.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I made about 20 SS flyers this winter. They are going on poles from five to ten feet long.
Pretty easy to make and way cheaper.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Watchm! said:


> I made about 20 SS flyers this winter. They are going on poles from five to ten feet long.
> Pretty easy to make and way cheaper.


any pics?


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I would if I could but am not that bright on posting pictures.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't know how to post pics but I do know how to put together my own decoys. Man they looked good outisde tonight.
Some are on 1/2" diameter ten foot EMT conduit. I pounded 3/8" diameter, 2 1/2' length rebar into the ground and set the decoy and conduit on top of the rebar.
More are on ten foot CPVC poles. Since the flex is so great I will either pound four foot rebar in the ground or shorten the length of the CPVC, probably to 7-8 foot lengths.
Still others are on five foot CPVC. They will be on 1 1/2' rebar.


----------

